# C. pontederiifolia inflorescence: 8/27/04



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Well, it must be that time of year. My plants surprised me again with a little gift this morning.

Front:









Rear:









Side:









Outside:









Entire plant:









I hope these photos encourages someone out there to give growing Crypts emersed a shot in the future. It can be lots of fun and is definately exciting when you see that first inflorescence.

Best,
Phil


----------



## HanshaSuro (Jun 22, 2004)

Pretty cool. Congrats!


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

It's very cool for me, thank you.


----------

